# SUB available for work NW IL



## dabears8430 (Oct 5, 2010)

I have a 2010 F250 Powerstroke Diesel, under 11kmiles. Brand new 8ft Western Pro Plus Plow. I live near Elgin and I am very reliable and available.

Thanks


----------



## TCLS88 (Oct 13, 2006)

dabears 8430 , what is your phone # have work availble in the glenview area.
joe.


----------



## Joe Vitale (Jan 13, 2005)

*Now Hiring - please call me*

Da Bears, Im looking to hire for the glenview / niles area. Please call asap 847-417-9761.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

hey joe what kind of lots do you have in niles/glenview give me a call if you get a chance 773-577-1866 thanks brian


----------

